# Would you eat this? Yogurt left in the car



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, when I make yogurt, I leave it in a warm area for 24ish hours.

So, the other day I bought two containers of full fat, plain organic yogurt.

Somehow the bag got left in the car. We found one of them the following morning. I thought the other one was already in the refrigerator. Nope, I found the 2nd one that afternoon. So, one was in the car from 4 to about 10am the following morning and the other one was found around 3 that afternoon.

I stuck them both in the refrigerator and just opened them and they smell perfectly fine. I tasted it and it tastes fine. But, I understand that not all bacteria smell.

So, would you eat it? I keep going back to the fact that when making your own yogurt, it sits in a warm place for 24 hours. But, it was warm in the car. Probably in the 80s that day.


----------



## AbbyGrant (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got a stomach of steel and might be tempted to try the one found in the morning if it smelled and looked okay...maybe. It depends on how adventurous I was feeling. I definitely wouldn't feed it to my kids though. I'd toss the one found in the afternoon. That's just too much time at too high a temperature for me.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I ate out of one of them and was fine but, my kids are the ones who eat the most yogurt so, I tossed it. Darn!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

In Arizona? No way. Here in Vancouver? You bet.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

No, I wouldn't eat it. Yogurt is cheap, being sick is not.


----------

